# NH 256 rake



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I am replacing the rake teeth on my rake. Some are missing and some are really worn. My issue is that new or old some still scrap on the bar. I've tried pulling on them to bend them away. Not much luck. I've tried adjusting them when installing them. Anything else I could try?


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry I thought I was in machinery.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds like your basket bars need to be adjusted, they get bent by people hitting things not intended for rakes, trees and rocks come to mind. This is assuming that your bearings in your tine bars are tight and that your tine bars are not bent which also happens. On my 55 rake which was about 60 years old, all of the tine bars went over two years, just wore out from metal fatigue and rust. gets expensive.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

The bars seem straight. It's not many that rub but enough that it seems worth addressing. I think I'll just try to bend them away.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

You are going to bend the bars away from the teeth?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sometimes they do that... so long as it's not interfering with the turning of the rake, it's not that big of a deal.

Later! OL J R


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

No Mike lol I'd bend the teeth away from the bar. The rubbing is fairy minimal I just wanted to try and eliminate it completely.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You would be bending the stripper bars not the teeth. https://archive.org/stream/New_Holland_256_258_260_Rolabar_Rake_/IA_New_Holland_256_258_260_Rolabar_Rake__djvu.txt


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I guess I don't understand what you are saying. Someone gave me a pdf file of the manual so I'll look through it.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Usually, if only some teeth on some tine bars rub, it is a tine bar that is bent. if the stripper bar (the curved ones that form the outside of the basket) are bent usually more than one tooth on more than one bar will scrape, but of course, not always true. You can bend the stripper bars usually to the right or left, much harder to reform the arc but possible, but if the tine bars are bent you either live with it or get a new one. Somehow, every time I tried to straighten them it went south.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

The teeth are scrapping on the curved bars. I could try to pull them left or right away from the teeth. It doesn't seem to be a big issue currently. You can see where the paint has rubbed off on the teeth where it makes contact with the stripper bar.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Are you using OEM teeth? You can bend the stripper bars with a large pipe wrench. Pull back on the teeth, away from the stripper bar, when tightening the bolts. If the teeth have plenty of clearence when starting into the stipper bars then the rubbing is unlikely to cause you a problem. If the clearence is minimal, you run the risk of the tooth ending up on the wrong side of the stripper bar and locking the rake up.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mike10 said:


> Are you using OEM teeth? You can bend the stripper bars with a large pipe wrench. Pull back on the teeth, away from the stripper bar, when tightening the bolts. If the teeth have plenty of clearence when starting into the stipper bars then the rubbing is unlikely to cause you a problem. If the clearence is minimal, you run the risk of the tooth ending up on the wrong side of the stripper bar and locking the rake up.


Good advice here... I always pull on the tine to the right (on a LH rake) when tightening the bolt to make sure that it snugs up with maximum clearance from the stripper bar.

Every time I've had a tine jump the stripper bar, it bends it at some obscene angle sticking out the front of the basket-- once it's bent that far, it'll get snagged by the next bar behind it when it goes "over the top" and make a terrible racket when raking, and of course take all the paint off the next bar as it slams into it time and again. You can generally bend them back into shape with the ring end of a crescent wrench-- bend it past where it should be and let it "spring back" into shape. Usually you can only do this once, MAYBE twice, before the tine spring deforms too bad or the tine breaks, as this 'over-extension' when it bends and is bent back "work hardens" the tine-- generally the third time, or second time sometimes, you try to straighten it back it'll snap off. Not a biggie, just replace with a new tine.

So long as they're not all rubbing constantly on a particular set of tines or stripper bar, I wouldn't mess with it. Like I said, they usually rub a little on certain bars and tines up and down the length of the basket, some more than others. So long as it's not ALL of them on a particular stripper bar and it's not slowing the rake down too much (too much drag-- it should spin a few revolutions when you stop from raking speed) it's fine. Some of my rakes have flat spots where the tines have worn down the stripper bars...

Later! OL J R


----------

